
RIP Over-Engineered Blog - snake_case
http://jlongster.com/RIP-Over-Engineered-Blog
======
AdrianRossouw
So I'm a bit weirded out by the fact that this has sound reasoning and a solid
conclusion, yet it was posted on 1 april.

------
joemcelroy
Or you could just use medium :)

